# Kitten's Sore Eye!



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

My 11 month old Oriental has got a sore right eye  It is a little watery and she is keeping it half closed. It happened yesterday during a wrestle with one of my other cats as I watched it happen. 

We took her to the Vet this morning to make sure her eye wasn't too badly scratched or anything. It wasn't and they just sent us away.

So do you think it will just heal itself? I guess if we get poked in our eye it heals. It just looks very sore!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Poor baby - my stud boy injured his eye in a playfight and the vet told me to keep an eye on it but it went all weepy and wouldn't heal so I used fucithalmic acid drops for about 4 days and it cleared up really well. I always have a tube of it ready, just in case!

Hope she gets better soon!

Lou
X


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

if it's an infection they would have given you some fucithalmic but if it's just a lil scratch or a traumatised tear duct it would just be time and clean water nursing wipes.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks. Yep if it don't start looking better then I'll get some drops.

oh yeah, they did say to bath it and keep it clean which i have done, man it was hard work, lol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

If you think its mild conjunctivitis optrex infected eyes eyes would do the trick, if its more severe or you think there is a scratch your right in seeing the vet.

My rabbit suffers from conjunctivitis, when its bad the vet prescribes fucithalmac, if its not so bad he said the optrex infected is safe as long as i bring him in if it doesnt improve within a couple of days,


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> If you think its mild conjunctivitis optrex infected eyes eyes would do the trick, if its more severe or you think there is a scratch your right in seeing the vet.
> 
> My rabbit suffers from conjunctivitis, when its bad the vet prescribes fucithalmac, if its not so bad he said the optrex infected is safe as long as i bring him in if it doesnt improve within a couple of days,


i'm sure it's fine but, careful with suggesting human things for pets sometimes people can get the wrong idea and use anything willy nilly thinking it's ok just because something else is.(for example: piriton is ok but neurophen isn't) best to get this advice to use said products by the vets and not on a public forum. especially with over the counter or prescription drugs for humans.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

One of the best things that we have found for sore eyes with the dogs is a used tea bag, soothes and helps to heal dont know why but it works  either that or our vet has always told us golden eye ointment


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

tashi said:


> One of the best things that we have found for sore eyes with the dogs is a used tea bag, soothes and helps to heal dont know why but it works  either that or our vet has always told us golden eye ointment


one of the vets i used to go to swore by the golden eye ointment never used it myself it's just a broad spec antibiotic ointment for eyes. most of the others use the fucithalmic. i use tea bags myself depending on how bad it is. for horses as well!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yes, i have heard the used tea bag thing too, or maybe a cucumber slice  kidding! anyways her eye is looking better today so things are improving at the moment so i am happy with that!


----------



## FLOWER-POWER-GIRL (Oct 26, 2008)

hi , i have just starting to use golden eye drops as i have 6 kittens with conjunctivitus and have already used fucithalmac but it didnt clear up the problem and my vet bill was building up. So i decided to give it a go.
Will let every body know how it goes with the drops


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

FLOWER-POWER-GIRL said:


> hi , i have just starting to use golden eye drops as i have 6 kittens with conjunctivitus and have already used fucithalmac but it didnt clear up the problem and my vet bill was building up. So i decided to give it a go.
> Will let every body know how it goes with the drops


is it possible the kittens don't have conjunctivitis which may be why the fucithalmac didn't work? if they have a fungal infection you could actually be making the situation worse with antibiotics. not sure i would ditch the vet and self medicate. maybe get a second opinion and some tests done? hope kittens recover ok and it's nothing viral or fungal as the treatment you are using will be a waste and unproductive and even harmful if not used properly. :thumbdown:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

vet billing adding up or not i would get the kittens seen by a vet if the drops have not worked.


----------



## FLOWER-POWER-GIRL (Oct 26, 2008)

good news the "golden eye drop" worked. Started on friday and now it is tuesday and 5 have completely cleared up and no more swabbing with cotton wool and saline . Just one who is almost there, should be good in a day or two. I picked this idea off another forum and thought that i would give it a try as some said that they used it on guinea pigs and one on their horse. I thought seeing that i had good resul;ts from this product that i would share it with all.
Let u know how all siamese kitties get on in the future. They are rampaging the house and had to put them in a large pen but two have figured that if they climb the scratch post they can jamp on to the top of the pen and get out. I am going to call them hudini.

c you


----------



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

where do you get golden eye drops from??


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

glad to hear kittens are doing better but i hope no one takes this as advice not to seek veterinary attention and self diagnose. :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## FLOWER-POWER-GIRL (Oct 26, 2008)

wrinkles said:


> where do you get golden eye drops from??


I got them at the chemist . But you have to ask the pharmacist for it:001_rolleyes:


----------



## bcats (Feb 15, 2014)

FLOWER-POWER-GIRL said:


> good news the "golden eye drop" worked. Started on friday and now it is tuesday and 5 have completely cleared up and no more swabbing with cotton wool and saline . Just one who is almost there, should be good in a day or two. I picked this idea off another forum and thought that i would give it a try as some said that they used it on guinea pigs and one on their horse. I thought seeing that i had good resul;ts from this product that i would share it with all.
> Let u know how all siamese kitties get on in the future. They are rampaging the house and had to put them in a large pen but two have figured that if they climb the scratch post they can jamp on to the top of the pen and get out. I am going to call them hudini.
> 
> c you


I'm about to order the drops in line for my cats watery eye. She has seen the vet and he put her on piriton. Unable to get this from chemist shop now been discontinued so they say. How many drops did you use and how often ?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

bcats said:


> I'm about to order the drops in line for my cats watery eye. She has seen the vet and he put her on piriton. Unable to get this from chemist shop now been discontinued so they say. How many drops did you use and how often ?


This thread is from 2008.


----------



## bcats (Feb 15, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> This thread is from 2008.


Hi. I can't see a message in your reply to my question 're golden eye drops ?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I hope the eye drops work, but remember that they only have a very short shelf life after opening, so you would need to buy a new, sealed tube every time you need them again.


----------



## bcats (Feb 15, 2014)

Treaclesmum said:


> I hope the eye drops work, but remember that they only have a very short shelf life after opening, so you would need to buy a new, sealed tube every time you need them again.


Thanks. No longer able to get these drops from chemist they have been discontinued. A bit worried getting them on line. Am going to contact company on there website to see if they gave discontinued golden eye drops if they have I won't be buying them on line as you can't be sure what you are getting


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

bcats said:


> Hi. I can't see a message in your reply to my question 're golden eye drops ?


I was warning you that all previous information is 10 years old, and as you have found golden eye ointment is no longer available. It contained terramycin. Have you taken your cat to the vet? If not that's your first port of call


----------



## bcats (Feb 15, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> I was warning you that all previous information is 10 years old, and as you have found golden eye ointment is no longer available. It contained terramycin. Have you taken your cat to the vet? If not that's your first port of call


Many thanks. Took her to vet yesterday she has conjunctivitis and is on eye drops and an antiflamatory. It's not very serious. I thought that the golden eye drops would be useful in an emergancy going to have to ask vet for another bottle of drops. More going on the floor than on poppy. The joys of having a cat lol


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

bcats said:


> Many thanks. Took her to vet yesterday she has conjunctivitis and is on eye drops and an antiflamatory. It's not very serious. I thought that the golden eye drops would be useful in an emergancy going to have to ask vet for another bottle of drops. More going on the floor than on poppy. The joys of having a cat lol


A vet won't just 'give you a bottle of drops', when they've not seen the cat with the current condition, at least not in the UK or countries with similar regulations. Quite rightly they would want to examine it. However it's not hard in the UK to find a vet that is open at weekends, and in the UK for real emergencies (not a watery eye!) all vets have 24-hour cover either at their own premises or at another vet.


----------

